# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno SPD_V1.0C Released. Android 5.x.x Read Factory File without Root !

## mohamed73

*VolcanoTeam very happy to Release SPD Module for VolcanoBox/Merapi & Inferno key users.*   *Summary of Progress on Inferno MTK....  *    As you guys knows that VolcanoTeam is very good in MTK. in Starting of  Inferno many other team blames us that we copy them bla bla such as  Infinity Team's Coder always Bark very sweet Words against us but you  guys can see that we have lot of very Exclusive things which even  Infinity team don't have as well as Miracle Team don't have. if you are  not sure what i am talking about please check our الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]&  You will Realize that we are Far Ahead in MTK... Our Virus Cleaner is  much better than Miracle box and as well better than Infinity Box too.  Infinity Team not support NAND but for us is just peace of cake. latest  invention by our Inferno MTK team was MTK6580 NAND which Infinity Even  can't boot. so it's time to Realize that in MTK we are much better than  Infinity Team. VolcanoBox Team is not Arrogant like Infinity, VolcanoBox  Team is not blocking Their Beloved User's Key just to take Revenge like  Infinity Team... We are very good in lot of MTK... anyhow let's come to  the SPD...   *Volcano Team Released SPD ver 1.0C_Beta for VolcanoBox/Merapi & Inferno key Users. *   *Introduction of SPD Module... *    We are making SPD to perfection but this is not Final Perfect ver. this  is very Basic ver of SPD Module for Inferno Key & VolcanoBox/Merapi  Users.  what function is it have ? * Right now it's support in BETA MODE.* *Added Almost All SPD 7731/7730 Imei Repair  IMEI CHANGE IS ILLEGAL... Inferno team is not Liable for any misuse !! * *Added Almost All SPD 7731/7730 Format * *Almost ALL SPD 7731/7730 Android ver 4.x.x Read Flash in Factory file**Almost ALL SPD 7731/7730 Android ver 4.x.x Write Flash in Factory file**Almost ALL SPD 7731/7730 Android ver 4.x.x Read Pattern Lock**Almost All SPD 7715 NAND Android ver 4.x.x Read Flash file**Almost All SPD 7715 NAND Android ver 4.x.x Write Flash file**Almost All SPD 7731/7730 Android ver 5.x.x Read Factory file*  when you read factory file please read factory file with 5.x Ticked & Without 5.xSome  phones when write back readed file with 5.x can make phone Die.. cause  of some infliction in SPD Phones so in that cause readed flash file  without 5.x Tick help to revive back.*Almost All SPD 7731/7730 Android Ver 5.x.x Write Factory File**SPD 7731/7730 Android ver 5.x.x Pattern Read*  Some phones which request Swipe Screen and then ask for pattern code. these kind of phones are not supported for now *Many More Cpu & Functions are Supported, but might be they all are not working properly as we focus on SPD7730/SPD7731**Bug Fixed Inferno SPD Get Stuck in Mis-Matched boot**Bug Fixed on Android 5.x & Higher Boot.**Added Backup PhoneBook * *Added "Show" Activation Expire Date * *Added "New" Kind of Serial & Activation    now you don't have to send your "Token" (Dog) File for activation.  you just have to send your complete "Serial # & Activation code"* *All SPD77XX Android 5.x.x Read Factory file without root  *   *SPD Future*    SPD Module will have Regular Updates as we have MTK and we want to  Ensure you that, like MTK we did Great Job we will do for SPD same as  MTK.SPD will have lot of world's 1st updates just stay tuneThis is very basic BETA ver. it maybe have problems so Advice to use at your own risk  * Request from VolcanoTeam...*    VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your  Friends. Talk with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or  Who have Merapi Activated Please ask them Just Try to use Inferno and  Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot. Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno. All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK & Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.  * VOLCANO  BOX IS FAR THE MOST POWERFULL TOOL IN MARKET FOR CHINESE PHONES. NEW  VOLCANO BOX INCLUDE VOLCANO EXE, MERAPI EXE AND INFERNO EXE*    *We  are adding those functions which other tools have in market. after we  become equal to them. lot of new features will be added. same thing as  we done with inferno MTK.  
i am really THANKS to ALL of my BETA Team Members who do really hardwork with us. Thanks all of you guys. really appreciate.. *   *Successfully Repaired SPD Phones with VolcanoBox 3.0 AKA Inferno SP... This is just Starting*   *Downlaod Area:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * @ TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN...YOU S.H.I.T.E.D ON ME ON YOUR WAY UP. IT'S ABOUT TO BE A SCARY DROP 
BESTEVER GIFT FOR ALL INFERNO KEY USERS 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*            				_________

----------


## mohamed73

STK SYNCE 5b SPD 7731 ANDROID 5.X.XFACTORY FILE READ DONE WITHOUT ROOT AND WRITE DONE TOO     
FACTORY FILE READING WITHOUT ROOT        
FACTORY FILE WRITE BACK         
BR.
FeeFi 
GPG Team

----------

